# Setting up my 55gal and will need some fast growers



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

If anyone has any trimmings available, I'm looking for anything to throw in and establish a balance between light/ferts/co2. I believe that the more plant mass I can start with, the more likely I am to avoid algae problems, right?

I've had some moss and java fern in it under a couple of two foot T8 bulbs and I've cultivated a nice ball of that green stringy algae. The shrimp like it, but I'm ready to grow some real plants. Luckily it's really stayed in one area in the current and hasn't really taken over the whole tank. It should be fairly easy to manually remove 99% of it. 

I've got my co2 setup and will put my new T5 retrofit kit in my canopy this weekend. I've got all the dry ferts, just need to mix 'em up in the dosing bottles that just arrived. Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

All plants in the background and moss available 
I live in Arlington 76014
If you want just pm me

ps if you have floating plant please bring some for me


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

tae2610 said:


> All plants in the background and moss available
> I live in Arlington 76014
> If you want just pm me
> 
> ps if you have floating plant please bring some for me


Such a nice little tank! You've done a good job!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I could also use some plants. I'll take some low lights even... all i have is my 2 anubias bar. mother plants.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

tae2610 said:


> All plants in the background and moss available
> I live in Arlington 76014
> If you want just pm me
> 
> ps if you have floating plant please bring some for me


Thank you so much for your plants! I completely forgot to take before and after pics, but I'll put up some pics this weekend.


----------

